# LA Kiss has changed to Kiss XM!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Looks like XM has been making some changes. Just noticed this morning that LA Kiss is now Kiss XM. So far it sounds like Rick Dees is still there (which is fine with me. I enjoy his show) but now we have song titles on some music that plays.


----------

